# Reel for jigging lake trout



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

What suggestions do you have for a reel for jigging lake trout? I've been using my Cabelas bait casting reel, but hate the drag on it. It is not smooth at all when a big Mack is on the end of the line. What is out there that is nice for jigging and has a smooth drag for big fish?

Thanks


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

A shimano calcutta or cardiff in the 200 size. They would be great.

I also like the Avet SX but that holds a little too much line and is a little big. It's a winch though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Penn Mag 10s


----------

